
Netflix don't know their own security processes - chris_wot
http://randomtechnicalstuff.blogspot.com/2018/02/netflix-dont-know-their-own-security.html
======
detaro
Maybe calm down a little before opening a second support contact next time?
I'm not really surprised that the chat agent didn't immediately understand the
issue and wasn't all that helpful from the transcript.

My guess would be that it's confusion due to bad wording and Netflix can not
_reset the password to a new one_ , but can block logins for an account and
_force the user to reset their password_?

